# Which soil and substrate are good ?



## Vebhav Talegaonkar (3 Jun 2021)

_Hello All,

as i am going to setup my first tank need to know that which substrate and soil is good for low tech aqarium with economic price . I have low budget for my first tank. Alos Is co2  must for plantation ?_


----------



## jamila169 (3 Jun 2021)

the lowest of low tech would probably be a dirt substrate The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide


----------



## Ian61 (3 Jun 2021)

Cheap, inert gravel so it won’t harden your water or leach ammonia into your water necessitating frequent water changes at start up and every time you disturb the substrate. Grain size perhaps 2-4 mm to avoid compaction but also enable easy planting. CO2 is not essential if you choose the right plants and almost certainly an unnecessary serious complication if this is your first tank.

Good luck,Ian


----------



## Vebhav Talegaonkar (4 Jun 2021)

Different people, diff. Style of making aqarium. Seen many videos on youtube and they all are using diff things like SUPER 4, ADA MATERIALS  ETC. Little bit confuse about the procedure and  materials using in it


----------



## Nick potts (4 Jun 2021)

Vebhav Talegaonkar said:


> Different people, diff. Style of making aqarium. Seen many videos on youtube and they all are using diff things like SUPER 4, ADA MATERIALS  ETC. Little bit confuse about the procedure and  materials using in it


Everyone has their favourite brand etc, and everyone is likely to give you a different reply.

In a low tech (or high tech really) setup, you can use any substrate you like really, inert gravel or sand, ADA Amazonia or Topica aqua soil.

Most of the stuff you will see the big YouTubers use is not needed in a low tech tank, the ADA super 4 for example.


----------



## Karmicnull (5 Jun 2021)

I've found in a low tech that having some sort of soil as opposed to inert substrate makes an observable difference for plants.


----------

